# I finally went and done it, now just to pay for it.



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Well I am the proud new owner of a Case IH 7130 tractor with 5100 hours. I had them put it on the dyno before I would buy it and that came out at 225hp. I guess that should pull my 3x4 baler pretty well. With my Massey I had to get out and roll back the plunger in order to get it to be able to make on complete turn. Can't hardly wait to get it back to Wyoming to put it to work. Now if I can just find a reasonable shipper to haul it here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Love it. Among all the big sweet features that tractor has, like an 8.3 Cummins, there's one little feature it has that only a few other tractors have I think is a necessity...an EGT gauge.

On edit: That tractor must be living right..... looks like its sitting in a church parking lot? LOL


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

EGT? Exhaust Gas Temp? Pyrometer? Always thought a pyrometer would be nice, boost pressure has it's place also.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

It will be a great baling tractor. I pulled a 3x3 on a 7220 2wd with no problems, just keep the duals on.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wethay said:


> EGT? Exhaust Gas Temp? Pyrometer? Always thought a pyrometer would be nice, boost pressure has it's place also.


Yep. It's a great way to make sure you're not running too hot or lugging. Also on shut down, you really should let your EGTs (post turbo) cool down to 600 degrees or less or you can "coke" oil in your turbo bearings. 
Really it's an inexpensive gauge and not complicated to mount, yet few diesels have them.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

haybaler101 said:


> It will be a great baling tractor. I pulled a 3x3 on a 7220 2wd with no problems, just keep the duals on.


I plan to. Everyone around here bales with duels on.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Roughly where is this tractor? I know a couple guys that might be able to haul it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> Roughly where is this tractor? I know a couple guys that might be able to haul it.


Eaton, Ohio at Bane-Welker Equipment


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks like a great tractor, in pristine shape and pretty low hours.

I've mentioned it here before, I've got a guy who hauls for me, he's really good on rates too. He hauled my tractor in from Kansas, rotary rake in from Virginia, haybine in from Illinois. He trucks out of Indiana and there isn't a place in the country he doesn't go, but you'd probably have to take the duals off to ship it, otherwise it will be oversize and he doesn't have an oversize permit. We had a pretty difficult time getting my haybine off the trailer but he's a super great guy and helps until the job is safely and properly done.

It's just a matter of shooting him a text, size and dimensions of what you're hauling, distance, pick up and drop off location, timeframe needed if possible, and he'll propose a number and when he thinks he'd be able to get to it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Hayjosh said:


> Looks like a great tractor, in pristine shape and pretty low hours.
> 
> I've mentioned it here before, I've got a guy who hauls for me, he's really good on rates too. He hauled my tractor in from Kansas, rotary rake in from Virginia, haybine in from Illinois. He trucks out of Indiana and there isn't a place in the country he doesn't go, but you'd probably have to take the duals off to ship it, otherwise it will be oversize and he doesn't have an oversize permit. We had a pretty difficult time getting my haybine off the trailer but he's a super great guy and helps until the job is safely and properly done.
> 
> It's just a matter of shooting him a text, size and dimensions of what you're hauling, distance, pick up and drop off location, timeframe needed if possible, and he'll propose a number and when he thinks he'd be able to get to it.


That would be great.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome tractor Cowboy! Congratulations.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on the new iron cowboy! Hope you find it a ride right quick so you can put it to use!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice looking tractor. If rear axles are wider than trailer my guess is an over width permit might be required if hauling legally at least that was the way it was when I hauled new tractors from Waterloo,Ia to Texas


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CowboyRam said:


> That would be great.


If that don't work, have you tried U-Ship? 
I've had really good success. Used it 6-7 times and every time the price was great and the truckers I met were pretty good.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Love it! A perfect blend of Case IH and Cummins.


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks good! I'm sure you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice looking rig. If you're as happy with yours as I've been with my 7110 you will have zero regrets. Congrats.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow. I only live like 15 minutes from that dealership.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I finally found a trucker to bring her home. Here I was looking all over the net looking for someone, and all I had to do was look for a local trucker that was looking for a backhaul to Riverton. Go a tip from someone that looked at my Massey I have for sale, and gave them a call. they pick it up tomorrow morning and should be here by Saturday morning.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

That's great news! Seems to be getting more difficult to get trucking.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

paoutdoorsman said:


> That's great news! Seems to be getting more difficult to get trucking.


I guess part of the problem is that there is a shortage of drivers.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good deal. Magnums were the best CaseIH ever built they hold their value very well


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Good deal. Magnums were the best CaseIH ever built they hold their value very well


I noticed. I paid 30,000 for mine, and have seen others with twice the hours and the cabs all tore up listed for just about the same price as I paid. Now if I can get my massey sold; if it does not sell by the time the guy from Big Iron comes back to my area it is going to be listed, and hopefully I can get something out of it.


----------

